# chromium - errors when opening from console



## Owynn (Feb 28, 2012)

When I try to open a new browser tab or window from the console by simply issuing "*chrome*" command then I get these:


```
Created new window in existing browser session.
Bus error
[62708:76759040:13831740981:ERROR:zygote_main_linux.cc(524)] write: Broken pipe
```
Is there any way to fix it? I'm running latest chromium port on FreeBSD 9.0R amd64.


----------



## thuglife (Feb 28, 2012)

Recompile devel/google-perftools with gcc.


----------



## Owynn (Feb 28, 2012)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Recompile devel/google-perftools with gcc.


I'm afraid I don't know how to do that, could you please provide some details?


----------



## thuglife (Feb 28, 2012)

How did you install chromium, from packages?


----------



## Owynn (Feb 28, 2012)

No, I'm using the ports collection for all of my software. I've just found the GCC46 config option for the www/chromium port so I will give it a try and report back, as it looks like it may be what you suggested.


----------



## Owynn (Feb 28, 2012)

*thuglife* that was it, problem solved! Thank you


----------

